# YOU can Resurrect HauntCast!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> Chris Baker, Shellhawk and Revenant have agreed that if they can get 250 people to subscribe to Hauntcast for $100 a year they will bring it back. That's a little over $8 a month.
> You can subscribe on the HauntCast website: http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/
> I don't work for HauntCast, of course. I am just one of thousands who enjoyed the show.
> 
> ...


C'mon! You KNOW you love HauntCast! Time to step up!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am a HUGE hauntcast fan. I just gave a couple concerns. Number one, are we going to get more then one episode a month? When it was free, we got one a month which is fine, but at roughly $8 a month one episode a month is really steep. Most individual podcast on iTunes cost between .99 and 2.99. I have no problem paying to get it back and I'm positive we will get the 250 people, just want my money's worth. Number two, will it be the same format? Has JT and Denny signed on? Segments like "the prop shop" and the movie segment with JT were awesome. If HC comes back just as awesome as ever I have no problem sending a Benjamin Baker's way!


----------

